# Busybox 1. 20. 1 fails to install



## 340DartMan (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is a snapshot of my failed install of busybox version 1. 20. 1. It reads that it could not find my android reboot file.

It failed on. 902, and still failing on. 905.
Version 1. 20 installs fine.

Any ideas?










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I have had the same problem on my bionic, and maybe one other device, but I can't remember which one at the moment.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm on 229 and have 1.20.1. Is it being stored in system/xbin. That's where it shows going on my phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

340DartMan said:


> Here is a snapshot of my failed install of busybox version 1. 20. 1. It reads that it could not find my android reboot file.
> 
> It failed on. 902, and still failing on. 905.
> Version 1. 20 installs fine.
> ...


Had the same issue. Hit the dropdown and select the prior version. I believe 1.20.1 is for ICS only, as it worked once I updated to the ICS leaks.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got another update to 1.20.2 today.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

